# ISO TNT orange roughy recipes



## Dina (Aug 22, 2008)

First time cooking this fish and would like something simple but delicious.  If anyone has a TNT recipe, would you please share?  Thanks.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 22, 2008)

You could take a glass lasagna pan, spray come cooking spray in it, lay the filet in the pan, spray the filet and sprinkle some dill weed on it, then bake it until it flakes easily.... sorry, I don't remember the time because I never pay attention. It's not long, maybe 15-20 minutes give or take.
But what I really like to do is: season the filet liberally with cajun seasoning on both sides, get a cast iron skillet smokin' hot, throw some butter in the skillet, and when the butter is melted and starting to turn brown put the filet in. A few minutes on one side, one or two minutes on the other.....


----------



## Dina (Aug 22, 2008)

Mmmm...this looks so good!  Thanks.  I will try it tonight.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 22, 2008)

Dina said:


> First time cooking this fish and would like something simple but delicious.  If anyone has a TNT recipe, would you please share?  Thanks.


Dina,
 my gang likes it fried if possible, but their 2nd favorite is bread it lightly, then bake in the over..Spoon over a mix of lemon, dill, garlic,white wine and BUTTER works every time...To serve I spoon what's left of this and put some freshly chopped parsley on top..
kadesma


----------



## LadyCook61 (Aug 22, 2008)

I like it fried with Panko, which I season with salt, medley of ground peppers, ground rosemary.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 22, 2008)

I like it in a pyrex dish...sprayed with a pan spray....Coat with a Cajun/Creole seasoning. dot with butter....run it in a 350* oven...just before it's done..add 6 or 8 shrimp on top with addtional seasoning...finish with a lemon butter...

Sometimes, I saute a bit of onion, pepper, celery, and add that on top when I add the shrimp...finish with a good drizzle of lemon/parsley butter....

Have Fun & Enjoy!


----------



## Dina (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks you all.  I love all of your suggestions.  I will just need to go get more fish as it's only about a pound for a dinner of 5.  The added shrimp will hopefully make it feed all of us.


----------

